# Sub-forum for RCI sightings



## cr4909 (Jul 24, 2009)

Going on the Sightings forum, the II sightings outnumber RCI by some 10 to 1 or more.  I strongly encourage any postings, but it seems like RCI sightings should not get buried under all the II sightings.  Perhaps dividing the Sightings into II and RCI forums makes sense?  Or a subforum for only RCI?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 28, 2009)

What this means is that there needs to be a lot more sighting for RCI posted.


----------

